# Cabela's TAGS Program



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Have any of you used this program as a means to obtain hunting tags? I have the catalog and I am very interested in the program. However, at this point I am rally only looking to obtaining preference points over the next couple of years until I can get a game plan of where I want to go. It just seems like it could be a waste of money if all I am doing is applying for points. I am interested in opinions though and seeing if anyone has used this program in the past.


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE (Dec 25, 2005)

I TRIED using Cabelas Tags last year!
I would stay far away from them.
They didn't even apply me for a point, they totally dropped the ball and I saved all my email correspondence with them.
Pretty much if you don't book a guide right away thru them they don't care.
There is a lot to this story that can't be conveyed in a quick post, so just search for reviews for them (like I should have) and you will find out who you should and shouldn't do tags thru.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Obtaining PPs in Colorado and Wyoming are pretty simple to do on line. Not sure about other states. FM


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cabela's TAGS is garbage. Bad communication, unorganized, sub par on every account.

There are better options out there for tag services or tag information. Huntin' Fool and Gohunt have so much information available to make an educated choice on if you want to leave application season up to yourself or pay for them to do it. Check them out, they are both awesome.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Good info above. If you are looking to build points, you need to determine short term and long term goals first. What species and how soon. What type of hunts do you want to do? Archery or gun? 

Figure out a plan first and then pick states based on that.

I'm all in just about everywhere, but you have to make that decision from the get go. You can still get points in all states right now, but AZ closes in about a week. I think AZ is a must do state, but that is my opinion...


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Huntmaster143 said:


> I'm all in just about everywhere, but you have to make that decision from the get go. You can still get points in all states right now, but AZ closes in about a week. I think AZ is a must do state, but that is my opinion...


Do I have to buy the $160 tag and the $15 for AZ elk bonus point? $175 total for the point?


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah. But don't just buy the elk point, buy all of them and it lowers your average price. That is if you want to hunt those species.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Huntmaster143 said:


> Yeah. But don't just buy the elk point, buy all of them and it lowers your average price. That is if you want to hunt those species.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I'm only seeing antelope and elk for AZ.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

The rest come later. Your license is good for the full year, so it just costs your per species after that.

It all boils down to your desires. If you want to go big, apply for them all. If you just want elk, then maybe you skip some states. I think an AZ elk tag is worth 10 years at $175 plus the tag. Others may not think that.


----------

